
The Fable of the Dragon-Tyrant (CGP Grey) - godelski
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZYNADOHhVY
======
godelski
Link to the text story
[https://nickbostrom.com/fable/dragon.html](https://nickbostrom.com/fable/dragon.html)

